# Kuat Sherpa 2.0 vs 1UP



## trener1 (Aug 15, 2004)

I backed my rack into a low gate yesterday and bent the whole thing, so I am in the market for a new rack.
I think that I have it narrowed down to 2.
The Kuat Sherpa 2.0 which competitive cyclist has on sale now (think for one more day) for $395.
Or the 1Up.
Has anyone compared these 2 specifically? any opinions?.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I own both Kuat products as well as 1up products (old design roof trays). I honestly like them both. 

My Kuat NV 1.0 got smashed in a rear-ender last week, so I'll be replacing it soon, too. The 1up hitch racks don't play nice with my car, so I'll probably replace it with another Kuat. The Kuat 2.0 racks have some really nice foot-activated tilt levers.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Both are good options. One of my friends has a Kuat on both of his cars and loves them. I went with a 1up. 

For me flexibility was key. I needed to replace both my tail rack and my roof trays. By purchasing the 1up roof trays and the hitch assembly separate, I was able to get two racks in one. The roof trays are designed to set the hitch assembly. This allows you to move the roof tray between the roof and the hitch. If you purchase the hitch rack as one unit, the trays will only work on the hitch assembly. This is because they fold in half to save space and there is no channel on the underside of the rack for the roof mounting hardware.

I purchased for roof trays and the corresponding hitch assemblies. It was not a cheap investment, but I estimate saving approximately $800 over purchasing a hitch rack and roof trays individually.

I did post a thread with my parts list and ordering cost.

Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## K_GIANT_98 (Jun 13, 2016)

I too just bought a rack! I ended up going with the Küat Sherpa 2.0 in Black (thought the white was very tempting for me). Unlike your typical MTBer, I'm really into the looks and aesthetics just as much as functionality. The 1up does not look nearly as well put together, yet I've heard nothing but amazingness about the build and how well it works. 

For me, the Sherpa is all I need. My bikes don't extend more than 46", and my tires are no thicker than 2.6". 

The ability to stow and tilt on both is a plus for me (however on my truck, the tailgate lowers too much so that feature doesn't do me much good). 

One big plus is that the sherpa is LIGHT. Like 30lbs light. Not too sure about the 1up. 

Either way you go, you're going to get a good quality rack.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

The Sherpa 2.0 is 10 lbs lighter than a 2 bike 1UP and would be my choice if you take the rack on and off your vehicle a lot. It is also very easy to use and looks slick.

The 1UP probably has better long term reliability, and is a good choice if you leave it on your car all of the time. However it can be finicky to use and is the most expensive option.


----------

